# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Tarsaal tunnelsyndroom; ervaringen van behandelingen ?

## Yoyo

Hallo allemaal,ik werk als kinderfysiotherapeut met kinderen in een gymzaal. Daarom zit ik veel op mijn hurken, en voeten op de matten.
Nu heb ik sinds ong. 7 jaar tintelingen aan mijn voeten (tenen, voorvoet, middengedeelte, een gezwollen aanvoelende voetzool) er is nu uiteindelijk een tarsaal tunnelsyndroom gediagnosticeerd middels een echo . Er was een geiriteerde N Tibialis zichtbaar net boven de tunnel aan beide voeten. Op de MRi was niets te zien, en het emg was ook niet geheel duidelijk , maar dit komt vaak voor omdat het een moeilijk onderzoek is. Maar ik neem aan dat die zenuw door die tunnel glijdt als je beweegt. Ik heb vooral ook veel pijn na het zwemmen, autorijden. 
Nu krijg ik eerdaags aan gepaste schoenen; semi orthopedisch. 
Nu is mijn vraag ; heeft iemand hier ervaring mee (met de schoenen) die dit tunnelsyndroom ook heeft??
En ben ook benieuwd naar mensen die wel een injectie of/en een operatie gehad hebben.
En wat voor een beroep heeft u?
Want kan dit ook niet beroepsafhankelijk zijn !?
mvrgr Y

----------


## Nora

Heb je al aangepaste schoenen gekregen? Hoe bevalt het?

Ik heb hier geen ervaring mee. Iemand anders wel?

----------


## peteroomens

Beste Yoyo,

Ervan uitgaande dat een correcte diagnose is gesteld, heb ik drie vragen:

1. heeft u verminderd gevoel aan de mediale zijde van de voet,
2. heeft u, meer dan gemiddeld, valgiserende voeten, en 
3. de klacht is beiderzijds identiek? Het probleem ben ik in de praktijk meerdere malen tegengekomen, maar nooit beiderzijds.

Het probleem is dat 'ons op de hurken zitten' in feite balanceren op de voorvoet is. Dit kan beter op de gehele voet. Alleen is dat de meesten van ons niet gegeven. Met een zogenaamd 'meditatiekussen', dik 13 - 17 cm, of heel laag krukje, lukt dat vaak wel. Sowieso meer ontspannen voor de m.tibialis posterior.

Vriendelijk groet, Peter

----------

